# Tarpon Guide



## Kevin_Gressett (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking for a good Tarpon Guide around the Galveston area, please PM if you have any suggestions. 

Kevin


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Capt.Chad Hartman 281-827-0740


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Silver King Guides - Mike Williams - Jake Reeves - Jamie Pinter

All equally as good. Just call them and discuss fishing techniques etc. to make sure you are getting what you want out of it. They all have links off the www.texastarpon.net page (except maybe Jamie Pinter). Start there.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> Silver King Guides - Mike Williams - Jake Reeves - Jamie Pinter
> QUOTE]
> The first, third and fourth ones are good recomendations. I would pass on the other one, Kevin.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

They only people to fish with are Dana Bailey, James Plaag, Robby Mielsch, Kenny Cambiano, Jamie Pinter, and Jake Reaves.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Capt. Jake Reaves


----------



## MercMan85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jeremy Ebert would be my first choice before any of those guys.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

MercMan85 said:


> Jeremy Ebert would be my first choice before any of those guys.


Jeremy Ebert isn't a guide. Go with the guys who defined the fishery off Galveston.


----------



## quackerattacker (Aug 21, 2007)

James Plaag


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

MercMan85 said:


> Jeremy Ebert would be my first choice before any of those guys.





Wading Mark said:


> Jeremy Ebert isn't a guide. Go with the guys who defined the fishery off Galveston.


I think that was a joke!!!! Although, Jeremy went a long time before he caught that fish.... not sure I'd want to go with him only one day.. ha ha ha..


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*www.reavesoutfitters.com*

Well, looks like young Jake Reaves is the consensus..

Fished with him a couple of times, great equipmnet, boat & attitude.. hard working young man....

Supergas


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jake is a good guy... so are the rest of those listed too.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Capt. Robbie at Silver King. See this thread listed below:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=134202


----------



## MercMan85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jeremy Ebert would be my first choice before any of those guys.

Just a joke guys. He does better for himself working out at Lyondell than he would guiding anyways.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh lawd hope Beto doesn't read this thread....his head is big enough as is. He's probably sittin on his coker as we speak!!!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Fished with Mike Larue out of Galveston, and Jake Reaves out of SPI. Both put us on quality fish, and I will be a repeat.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Dana Bailey 281-426-6885


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

CaptainHebert said:


> Dana Bailey 281-426-6885


+1, he is the grandmaster. I believe he once jumped 23 in one day. He won't stop fishing until you tell him to.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Even better pull out of galveston and head south. Some of the best Tarpon action in texas is off the beach from Port A to Port Isabel. Best time is 3rd week of September to 2 nd week of October when mullet start running. Bite moves South as weather cools.

Contact Billy Sandifer. Book him now as he books up solid during that time.

http://www.billysandifer.com/


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Without a question I would go with Jamie Pinter, I think he has a special deal with God when it comes to Tarpon.


----------



## shawn chaney (Jul 26, 2006)

Dont know any!


----------



## shawn chaney (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry my avitar was broke


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

gordoleo said:


> Without a question I would go with Jamie Pinter, I think he has a special deal with God when it comes to Tarpon.


I didn't know God made deals like that.... I always thought it was just that "other guy"... :smile: Just Teasing. Jamie is one of the best tarpon guides on the upper Texas coast - with or without devine intervention!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

jake jake jake--he took time to talk to me on the phone and give me a ton of info for free he is a cvery good guy who really cares


----------



## tkfisher5 (Aug 5, 2007)

Robby Melsh


----------



## 1bigtroutlure (Jun 1, 2006)

Chris Jamail isn't too shabby


----------

